# TV anschliessen



## MarcoH (7. Januar 2004)

HI 

Ich hab mir entlich neen TV Gerät gekauft und wollt meinen 
PC mit dem TV Gerät verbinden über Video S (Video output)
also bin ich zu Media Markt hab gefragt was ich brächte 
Die haben mir son Paket verkauft wo alles drin is also 
hab ich alles angeschlossen aber kein Bild und kein Sound !
habe die Grafigkarte Geforce 2 Inerative  GPU
Kann mir jemand helfen Bitte !


----------



## joergtobias (16. Januar 2004)

Ohne Angabe des Betreibssystems ist die Vorgehensweise immer schwierig zu beschreiben.
Es gibt im Web unzählige Beiträge, wo dieses Thema erschöpfend behandelt wird:
http://www.google.de
Suchbegriff : TV an Grafikkarte


----------

